# stupid question, but....



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

A friend of mine who also owns, a lovely chocolate cockapoo, won't come on the forum as she's not a fan of forums etc. The vet has told her she shouldn't feed her cockapoo chicken because...and this is the part that shocked me....

Chicken has highest amount of fat than any other meat?????

Have I entered Bizarro world? 

where lamb and duck has less fat than chicken????


Hello!!! (superman comics reference google superman and bizarro)

Simon and Poppy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do remember hearing a couple of years ago that the mass produced chickens we mostly buy these days have a lot more fat content than chickens used to, its the way they are fed to fatten them up - when you see a genuine free range organic/corn fed chicken in the supermarket they look tiny!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Need to check out wieght watchers lol... I'm sure thats not what they say !!
I think lean pork is better than chicken, but not other meat x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

How wierd!! And I think poppycock! Yes skin contains fat but not loads or more than other meats and chicken we buy has been pumped full of water! 
Her vet isn't a veggie is he/she just a thought.
Chicken is perfect dogs love it it makes a great high value low FAT training treat. I buy the trays of cooked chicken chunks for the boys when I'm teaching new things or working on tricky training. Its about £3 for two packs (BOGOF) 
I have loads of friends who feed RAW food and the dogs get the whole chicken (not at once lol) but feet, head, wings bon, skin the lot. However some of these don't feed pork totheir dogs.
Hope this reassure your friend tell her to come on we're a friendly bunch lol good luck mx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I Knew it sounded odd, but you know when someone says something that you start getting that little niggling doubt that makes you think hmmmmmmm maybe I'm wrong. 

I've tried for ages to get her to come on but she's not a fan, so I won't push her. 

Simon and Poppy


----------

